# MitchTT - Dodgiest TTF member of the year



## CamV6 (Oct 26, 2003)

Can you all beleive this guy, what a total snake

In may/june I send him £40 for a set of interior trims

After a loooong looong wait, broken promises as to delivery, several loads of total BS about why delivery hasnt been procured, and many more broken promises about repayment including a very rubbery post-dated cheque, this THIEF (and yes I unashamedly use the word deliberately, and will not withdraw it until I have my money back) has still failed to pay me back and is now just blanking me.

Mitch be warned. From this point on, I'm gonna get real nasty cos I've now lost my patience because you are clearly ripping the living p1ss out of me.

I will be bombarding you daily and taking other measures (you'll have to wait and see Mitch, I dont want to spoil the surprise!) unless you repay within 7 days. If I'm not in receipt of £40 by this time next saturday then this situation will get a whole lot worse.

And no, I wont be letting you have my bank details. You are far too dodgy for that.

Here are the ways to repay me:-

1. Send me a non-post dated non bouncy cheque

2. Send me £40 in postal orders

3. Join paypal and send me £40 as a 'gift' payment with you paying the fees

What a peice of work you are!


----------



## BLinky (Jul 3, 2009)

gg, trust no one.


----------



## j8keith (Jun 26, 2009)

Hope the name and shame works.


----------



## hy3na (Sep 16, 2010)

GOOD FOR YOU CAM M8....YOU TELL HIM......FREELOADING PONSE :evil:


----------



## bigsyd (Jul 9, 2008)

Mitch grow a set and be a man... Just pay up, 
How would you feel if this had been done to you
Just pay up and your conchence will be clear

Remember , in life what goes around comes around

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BLinky (Jul 3, 2009)

bigsyd said:


> Mitch grow a set and be a man... Just pay up,
> How would you feel if this had been done to you
> Just pay up and your conchence will be clear
> 
> ...


yeah... if he really did, I doubt he cares 1 bit.


----------



## TT_Tesh (Feb 22, 2009)

There has been a lot about this member in recent months.

Best way to deal online is :

Never send money to anyone via paypal as a *gift.*. Always send as a purchase of product

I know it avoids fees but there is no *recourse* for the buyer.

If you mark your payment as a product / service purchase then paypal can intervene and recoup the money lost.

Also remember that if you have paid via credit card then speak to your credit card company as you can claim fraud as you have not received the goods. They will then act on your behalf and recover the money on a formal LEGAL basis. [smiley=argue.gif]


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Hope you get your money soon, Cam!


----------



## BLinky (Jul 3, 2009)

HSBC's premium visas and mastercards are great, 5 minutes, 1 call the money's instantly back as long as you are sure you can prove you've been cheated.


----------



## CamV6 (Oct 26, 2003)

So the latest update........

I get a voicemail from him monday saying he's set up a paypal account but it will take a few days for the account to be validated (bullshyte) and so (and you'll love this, I mean, quote of the month or what!?) apparently "you'll just have to wait"! :lol:

This guy is just priceless isnt he? What an asshole.

Anyway, of course, no payment received as yet.

I just called him and now he just switches his phone off, so left a message.

Mitch, you are a c*ck. Pay up.


----------



## BLinky (Jul 3, 2009)

it can take a few days to validate cos he's got to look at the bank statement for the pennies PP put in. if you have the voicemail then you have proof he accepts that he owns you £. gg


----------



## chrisp_1 (Jun 21, 2010)

CamV6 said:


> Mitch, you are a c*ck. Pay up.


quite reasonable in the circumstances :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## sixdoublesix (Nov 3, 2009)

Im all for protecting members from fraud and agree its not nice to happen to you or anyone but Im sure theres no call for bad language or airing dirty linen in public. Its clear the guy may not be trusted to trade with but isn't it easier to just accept you lost £40 instead of repeated posts of abuse? especially a whole thread to take down another member.


----------



## CamV6 (Oct 26, 2003)

Well, apologies if your sensibilities were offended by my choice of words.

Easy to say when it aint your £40 tho.

I stand by my actions and feel they are perfectly valid, especially given Mitch's history.

Basically he failed to deliver months ago to me and another chap except the other chap was owed £230 or more. There has been some help behind the scenes and he did eventually pay up to the other guy and obviously Mitch reckons if he pays the bigger debt but not the smaller one, the smaller one will eventually just go away and he'll have saved himself £40 or perhaps more accurately got away with theft of £40.

Just because its not a life changing amount of money, doesnt mean people should get away with it.


----------



## sixdoublesix (Nov 3, 2009)

its ok, im harder to offend than that lol, I dont disagree and £40 to me might be different to you and money is money so your right to want it back and yep he shouldnt get away with it but I would say chase it down first and if all else fails and you really cant get it back then post your thoughts to warn and protect other members. ranting and raving about it over the forum wont get your money back quicker. He paid Jensen his £320 so he might genuinely have a reason for the delay?

I would suggest that as you have his address, send him a final recorded letter to say in a nice way, return the money or it gets reported to the police and give him 7 days to reply and if not then take it further.

best of luck thou and if you dont get the money then im sure a few people will get you a drink or 2 on the next meet!


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

I think the abuse is apprpriate.


----------



## Fictorious (Sep 15, 2009)




----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

sixdoublesix,

as Cam said this is not the first time Mitch has failed to pay up and. yes, there was work done behind the scene to get another forum member his money back.
If you haven't read this thread yet, and in particular what John-H has posted, then you may be interested to find out what whent on:
viewtopic.php?f=2&t=152529&p=1863130&hilit=Mitch+build+thread#p1863130

I am sure if Mitch were to admit to Cam the correct reason for not paying, Cam wouldn't have flamed him!

And Cam, I will speak with the "powers that be" and check if there is any more of a development to be expected


----------



## m4rky (Jul 20, 2008)

Hark said:


> I think the abuse is apprpriate.


Definitely - He took someone elses money and spent it - end of :evil:

Cam - Good luck mate I hope you get your money back from this idiot


----------



## ScoobyTT (Aug 24, 2009)

The original thread sounds like one lie after another. It's hard to believe that someone can be so unlucky in trying to return money that isn't theirs. The bit about going on holiday took the piss completely :?

The guy appears to have gone around promising goods to people, taking their money and then fobbing off refunds when the stuff never turns up. It's fraud surely.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Cam,
you have PM


----------



## hy3na (Sep 16, 2010)

Hark said:


> I think the abuse is apprpriate.


well said that man :x :x :x :x


----------

